# 3D glasses question



## martin.stallone (Jun 23, 2013)

hey guys my rig is 

Intel Core i7 3770k - 
Intel Original DH77EB
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB(F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL)
ATI Firepro v5800
WD 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD (64 MB Cache)
LG 24X Sata Black DVD -
Corsair TX850M -
NZXT Phantom 
Dell Ultrasharp 23"
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo
APC 600 va
Logitech g300 gaming mouse
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard (Black)

I wanted to ask a that am I able to watch 3D movies on this rig ? or is there any way ?

I can get these kinda 3D glasses ..

*image.made-in-china.com/4f0j00oevEhmljyWby/45-135-Degree-3D-Glasses-in-PC-Plastic-Frame-PH0023-.jpg

so, is it possible to watch 3D movies on my PC ? if yes, how to configure .. and what content can I watch in 3D using these glasses? 
i'm noob in this, so please describe it in detail


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2013)

OK, first you need a 3D monitor......... It would be easier if u buy/have a 3D TV which has 2D to 3D conversion, Sony Bravia has one model at 45k. They give two free 3D glasses too.

3D monitor cost around 25k, i think.

Also just google "how to setup 3D monitor for PC"

Check this
How to go 3D on your PC - Pocket-lint


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2013)

AMD cards does not work with all the 3D displays, you have to be picky about it. There are two kind of 3D displays, Active 3D which comes with 120 Hz refresh rate and requires Powered glasses which are very costly. The Monitor will be 20K+ and a pair of glasses will be 6K+. They also cause some eyes related health issues. That's why currently Passive 3D displays are becoming mainstream now a days. There are plenty of passive 3D displays (60 Hz refresh rate and normal polarized glasses without power). There are some 23"/24" Passive 3D Monitors available around 16K range from Viewsonic and specially from LG which are pretty good. I have a LG DP2342P Cinema 3D display from LG and there are higher versions of that monitors with better picture quality available.
For AMD's implementation of 3D, you need Third party drivers from either iZ3D or TriDef which normally come as bundled software with the display. You will get a pair of glasses with it but Passive 3D Glass costs less and you can get couple of extras within 1K.


----------



## martin.stallone (Jun 23, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK, first you need a 3D monitor......... It would be easier if u buy/have a 3D TV which has 2D to 3D conversion, Sony Bravia has one model at 45k. They give two free 3D glasses too.
> 
> 3D monitor cost around 25k, i think.
> 
> ...



Thank you  that is very helpful link.



Cilus said:


> AMD cards does not work with all the 3D displays, you have to be picky about it. There are two kind of 3D displays, Active 3D which comes with 120 Hz refresh rate and requires Powered glasses which are very costly. The Monitor will be 20K+ and a pair of glasses will be 6K+. They also cause some eyes related health issues. That's why currently Passive 3D displays are becoming mainstream now a days. There are plenty of passive 3D displays (60 Hz refresh rate and normal polarized glasses without power). There are some 23"/24" Passive 3D Monitors available around 16K range from Viewsonic and specially from LG which are pretty good. I have a LG DP2342P Cinema 3D display from LG and there are higher versions of that monitors with better picture quality available.
> For AMD's implementation of 3D, you need Third party drivers from either iZ3D or TriDef which normally come as bundled software with the display. You will get a pair of glasses with it but Passive 3D Glass costs less and you can get couple of extras within 1K.



:O :O :O :O OMG. thanks a lot for the knowledge, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah actually Active 3D turns into headache (literally) as you start using it...


----------

